# Introduction letters



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

I know we've talked about flyers and even door to door stuff..but has anyone ever sent letters to buisnesses?...Corporations? rental units?
Property management groups? If you have..which ones...how did you start the letter?....care to share an example?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, PMG's and designers mostly, some home builders will flat out ask for it... even use it on bids for HO's at times. Mine basically just says what we do and thank them for consideration. Then I follow with references, a history of the company and partial selections of our pictures. Attached is insurance limits and a contact sheet. Stuff them all in a large folder so it doesn't get bent up.

I normally start with Greetings, though a few i've known swear by starting with Friends,..... don't' put ANYTHING mentioning sales.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

They work great especially to desighners. And real estate agents.
I highly recomend them. 

dave mac


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

even a better aproach is to actually visit the desighners at their store, and bring in a intro packet for them, i bet you close a job in a day or two just doing that alone


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Kelly, these kind of things works awesome, what kind of bid package do you have?? whats included in your estimate package is what i am asking.

thanks
dave mac


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Intro letters mailed to a certain group such as realotors or desighners is a great way to work. When i first moved to charlotte, i put a letter and package togeather, and mailed it to every interior desighner and desighner in the phone book, I always called each one, to let them know i was sending it to them. I had a goal of just like a min of five a day, but would do twenty on some days, but always keeping that five a day. that was like four or five years ago, and i still do buisness with several desighners to this day because of those letters. The letter was pretty much as basic as you can get, I always included in the mailing a copy of insurance, helpful questions when hiring a painting contractor, our painting process, references, buisness licence, buisness card, and brouchures on the paints we use. This is probaly one of the fastest ways to land a job, in a new market imo and develop a relationship with people who can keep sendind you, on comming work.

also when calling each and every person, your going to mail to, you will be amazed how many of them will actully need a estimate asp, and want to meet you.. :thumbsup: 

dave mac


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

does any one have samples or the letters they send?


----------



## brendooey (Jun 1, 2011)

*It will help if you spell correctly!*

spell check?


----------

